# hypoestes?



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

I've read all over the internet that hypoestes are a generally easy plant to propagate. And for some reason mine is the only plant in my Viv that is not doing well. I got all my plants at the same time, during the winter, some of my crypts arrived weather damaged but have all bounced back, the crypto and my fireball have grown substantially in the three months that I've had them. My ferns are doing amazing, my moss is doing great. Every plant is really growing in nicely. 

My hypoestes was doing good for the first month but over the past two months it has been growing tall, spindly and very weak looking with few healthy leaves. 

I'd like to save it if possible, any advice?


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

If it's tall and spindly, it seems that your plant isn't getting enough light and it's being over-competed by others. Is your hypoestes being shaded by the broms? This website: Polka Dot Plant Info: Tips On Caring For And Growing Freckle Face Plant depicts something very similar to your situation, so you could either wait for it to reach a bright place (if possible), prune your other plants shading it, or move the plant.


----------



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

The hypo is completely in its own corner of the tank and gets direct light. I hadn't considered lighting being an issue because after my research and asking on a couple of forums I was sure that 3 T-8s would be enough for an 20" tall enclosure... But now that you mention it my crypts look like they are 'reaching for light' a little bit they still look healthy. Guess I'll have to save up for t-5s


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think you may just find hypoestes is a difficult plant to keep compact. Most people buy it because it can be found cheap at garden centers but it can get big and unruly and its compact nature is generated in light that is probably 4x the highest light most people would ever see in a dart frog vivarium. That said there may be other factors that can control its growth. I have 2 of them in vivariums as I tend to run higher light that most people. Both vivariums were the same size and had the same lights. In 1 in shot right up and got leggy right away even through it was in full view of the lights. I tried multiple things and it just wouldn't settle down till it smashed into the top. In the other vivarium it stayed lower and more compact for a while. But recently it has shot up after it was covered by other plants.


----------

